# port request - Sqirlz Water Reflections



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sqirlz Water Reflections is a Windows grahpics program that allows you to add water effects to existing images or .avi videos. From the makers site:

"Sqirlz Water Reflections is a way of adding rippling pools of water, and rain or snow effects, to images or existing AVI videos. The pools can be animated to give lifelike rippling reflections of the scene above them, and can be of any shape. Choose from a variety of ripple shapes, and control details such as wave size, perspective, water transparency and flow direction. The raindrops and snow flakes can be adjusted in many ways, including size, speed, direction, transparency and scene depth effects. Animations can be saved as Macromedia Flash (SWF) files, animated GIF files, AVI video clips, and sets of bitmap, JPEG, PNG and TIFF files."

Here are a couple animated .gif's I made when I still had a Windows box, the B&W image didn't have water in it to begin with. You can see other examples linked to from the authors site. Images of water scenes, like lakes, can be most impressive and lifelike:










I contacted the author to see if it was possible for him to make a Linux version but he stated he hadn't updated the program in a couple years and didn't see it happening. I'd try porting it myself but don't think I have the skills to do it. It's not a priority or a have-to thing, but would be a nice addition to our ports collection IMO if it's not too much trouble. 

Here are a couple links to download the 2.2MB .exe in a .zip file:

Cnet

Softpedia

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2012)

Since there's no source code there's nothing to port.

Maybe you can get it running using emulators/wine.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 8, 2012)

The author did respond when I queried him a couple days ago about a Linux version, maybe he would be receptive to coming off the source code since he doesn't seem interested in updating it. It's freeware. That is, if anyone is interested in porting it. 

I don't have wine installed ATM and have never tried running it under it. It's a nice program though.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2012)

"Freeware" doesn't necessarily mean "open source".


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe I'll see if I can get it running under wine. I haven't been playing any of my old Windows games lately and didn't think of trying it out the last time I had it installed. Thanks anyway.

Edit: I got it installed and running under /emulators/wine without any problems. I had to install /emulators/wine-gecko along with it but it installed smoothly and appears to run as well under wine as it did Windows. Thanks again.

Here's a quick one I whipped up just to see how it was going to work:


----------

